# Autoglym Spray on Wheel Seal



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning chaps, 

I had some hours to kill yesterday so I popped the wheels off, gave them a pressure wash, Megs Hot Wheels, brushed, hosed, dried, polished with SRP (they looked discoloured) and then applied some of the above. 

All in all it took me 2 to 3 hours hard work. There was a a casualty of war - my halfords wheel brush died 

My question is - was the SPR over kill, IE does the wheel sealant polish the wheels too but more importantly - is the alloy wheel cleaner just going to take the sealant straight off next time I clean the car?

I have a BMW (epic brake dust) and MV1 alloys (epic surface area) so keeping them clean is a chore and a half 

Also, cant spray it on with the wheels on the car and I'll be buggered if they're coming off every time I clean the car.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Why can't you put it on when the wheels are on the car?


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Because it's an aerosole can, it'll go all over the brake discs.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

You won't need wheel cleaner if they are sealed, a separate mitt and some shampoo will clean them up nicely until the sealant wears off.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Pookini said:


> You won't need wheel cleaner if they are sealed, a separate mitt and some shampoo will clean them up nicely until the sealant wears off.


That definately the case with the AG spray on sealant?

I did it pretty thickly, probably used half the can up on the 4 wheels. I genuinely HATE cleaning my wheels. Nothing short of Megs seems to touch them, tried the much raved about but ultimately weak BB Juice and also AG custom wheels. Both didnt touch it.

Even Megs hot wheels, if I just spray on and leave will strugle with the front wheels.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> Because it's an aerosole can, it'll go all over the brake discs.


I just lashed it on with the wheels on the car :driver:

actually, eek!

from their site :


> Use Alloy Wheel Seal to discourage build up of unsightly brake dust. Wheels polished with Alloy Wheel Seal are easier to clean and will stay cleaner for longer.
> 
> If necessary first wash wheels with Autoglym Clean Wheels and allow to dry. Spray wheel rims and spokes with Alloy Wheel Seal and buff surface with dry cotton cloth.
> 
> ...


onto a cloth next time then!


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

MuZiZZle said:


> I just lashed it on with the wheels on the car :driver:


I wouldnt do that again if I were you.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> That definately the case with the AG spray on sealant?


I can't comment on that as I have never used it but considering it's a "sealant" then I am guessing that a mitt and some shampoo and water will do fine! 
Otherwise I would be writing to AG :lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Because it's an aerosole can, it'll go all over the brake discs.


it'll be right after one light application of brakes


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> I wouldnt do that again if I were you.


why not? i've been using it over a year and ive not even noticed one slight bit of braking difference after application.

autoglym just say apply by cloth to cover their asses


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

If you want to spray greasy stuff on brakes, go ahead. 

I'd rather you didnt sit to close to my rear end though thanks. 

One of those things that you'll probably be alright, but I'd never take the risk.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> If you want to spray greasy stuff on brakes, go ahead.
> 
> I'd rather you didnt sit to close to my rear end though thanks.
> 
> One of those things that you'll probably be alright, but I'd never take the risk.


I drive a 2.0 Derv BM, I doubt it ever actually goes fast enough to cause damage to anything!

:lol:


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> If you want to spray greasy stuff on brakes, go ahead.
> 
> I'd rather you didnt sit to close to my rear end though thanks.
> 
> One of those things that you'll probably be alright, but I'd never take the risk.


What a joker.

i'm sure when autoglym spent thousands of pounds desigining a product to go near brake components as they are literally a couple of Cm away, they'd bear in mind that it might affect the braking,

seeing as your asking for advice about weather or not you need to use two seperate products on your wheels, your product knowledge isn't that upto scratch to go saying weather it'll affect braking ability or not :wave:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Funny enough, not being a retard makes it quite easy to feel a substance such as this, feel that it is greasy, know that a brake works by friction, know that friction is reduced by adding a lubricant and know then that it's not a great idea to put something with lubricating qualities on a friction surface.

I appreciate that using the brakes will almost certainly clear any residue off the brake disk. But I think taking that for granted is foolish. Apply it to a cloth and buff it on. But it doesnt strike me as a product that will be easy to use this way.


----------



## nicmcs (Jan 1, 2011)

to help you along, 
I have MV2 rims on my bmw, and when I got the car first I hade to use autosmarts Alu-shine wheel cleaner as the brake dust from previous owner was well stuck on.
It has to be diluted down to around 5:1 and while it is slightly acicdic or alkali (I forget which one) at this strength it is really no worse then others.
And you can use it with wheels on the car you can even spray on to the dishes and work it in 
I'm using it again diluted weakly for the last 4 months and have no damage to the wheels caused by it.

Also I'd recommend some of those Vikan brushes and an assortment of other small brushes for bmw rims.
Nic


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Funny enough, not being a retard makes it quite easy to feel a substance such as this, feel that it is greasy, know that a brake works by friction, know that friction is reduced by adding a lubricant and know then that it's not a great idea to put something with lubricating qualities on a friction surface.
> 
> I appreciate that using the brakes will almost certainly clear any residue off the brake disk. But I think taking that for granted is foolish. Apply it to a cloth and buff it on. But it doesnt strike me as a product that will be easy to use this way.


Right mate so next time you go 31mph in a 30 just remember your taking a risk and you could run someone over or get done for speeding.

some alloy wheel wax which will be gone when you've reversed out of a parking space hardly going to have any detremental effect on the performance of your brakes.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

nicmcs said:


> to help you along,
> I have MV2 rims on my bmw, and when I got the car first I hade to use autosmarts Alu-shine wheel cleaner as the brake dust from previous owner was well stuck on.
> It has to be diluted down to around 5:1 and while it is slightly acicdic or alkali (I forget which one) at this strength it is really no worse then others.
> And you can use it with wheels on the car you can even spray on to the dishes and work it in
> ...


Thanks, I HATE cleaning my wheels. I miss my old flat 5 spoke Wolfrace wheels on my old car - any old alloy cleaner on, hose off, dry, stunning.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

e92_325i said:


> Right mate so next time you go 31mph in a 30 just remember your taking a risk and you could run someone over or get done for speeding.
> 
> some alloy wheel wax which will be gone when you've reversed out of a parking space hardly going to have any detremental effect on the performance of your brakes.


I'm just saying it's not a great idea. If you want to do it, do it. If I want to do 31 mph, I will.

Your choice really.

My advice, dont do anything that can compromise brakes, you don't have to take the advice.


----------



## jay_bmw (Jan 28, 2010)

You don't have to take the advice that i think you should make life easier and just spray onto the wheel and it is my choice as it is your choice to do 31 mph and apply with a cloth. 

:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the AG Alloy Wheel Sealant from time to time and I would say spraying it all over the wheel is fine and I've never noticed it effecting my brakes. Be lucky if it lasts a few days. The AG warning will be to cover themselves incase some tool does crash and trys blaiming it on their product.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I use this weekly and have never had any issues with over spray on the brakes....granted I am not dumping half a can on the disks. Any over spray that gets on hasnt affected the brakes at all and I have 18" 5 spokes on my A6 so the brakes arent exactly covered!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

used in the past, but covered the brakes and discs with a cloth when spraying them

not so easy trying to do this with the narrower opening on the current wheels though

personally i think there are better products out there


----------



## thestumper (Jul 30, 2010)

DMH-01 said:


> I use the AG Alloy Wheel Sealant from time to time and I would say spraying it all over the wheel is fine and I've never noticed it effecting my brakes. Be lucky if it lasts a few days. The AG warning will be to cover themselves incase some tool does crash and trys blaiming it on their product.


Totally agree. TBH I'm not sure its actually worth wasting time putting it on. :thumb:


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Getting it on the brakes wasnt the topic for discussion.

The question I asked was - will it come off as soon as I put brake cleaner on the wheels.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

what about the wolfs nano clean and coat instead of the AG ?



> At Wolf's we don't like to be told "…it can't be done" which is why we've created Clean & Coat - the first wheel cleaner in the industry to be integrated with nano technology. This rim cleaner is tough enough to remove caked-on brake dust, but with a pH value of only 5 - 5.5 it's safe enough for use on ceramic brake systems, as well. When the contamination moves out, nano technology moves in leaving a solid layer of protection on your precious wheels, which makes maintaining them even easier.
> 
> DIRECTIONS:
> 
> Saturate the rim with Clean & Coat, allow approximately 1 minute to loosen contamination the begin to clean with a soft sponge or brush. Once the entire wheel is clean, rinse with water or wash with soap and water to remove any residue for best results.


http://http://www.wolfschemicals.com/wf-1nt.html


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm not sure npinks, I bought into the Bilberry myth that it's uber fantastic because every one said so and I thought it was pants tbh.


----------



## MuZiZZle (Apr 18, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'm not sure npinks, I bought into the Bilberry myth that it's uber fantastic because every one said so and I thought it was pants tbh.


I'm with you on bilberry, bought 2 bottles of it, it's a nice colour, that's about it on my wheels


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

thestumper said:


> Totally agree. TBH I'm not sure its actually worth wasting time putting it on. :thumb:


Granted its not as good as something like Zaino CS or SV Autobahn but if you use it in your weekly wash routine it deffo makes cleaning the wheels easier.

Example for you.....I was away for a week in Morocco with work the Mrs was using the car, came back on the saturday and the wheels were fairly grubby, drove to the lake district on the Sunday and drove through a rain shower on the way up and when we stopped for a coffee and pee break almost all the brake dust that was on the wheels (front and rear) had come off....ok there was some film on them but most of the dirt and dust had come off.

So in my book its well worth using weekly.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Bilberry is over rated, Espuma Wheel Cleaner is much better.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> Granted its not as good as something like Zaino CS or SV Autobahn but *if you use it in your weekly wash routine it deffo makes cleaning the wheels easier*.
> 
> Example for you.....I was away for a week in Morocco with work the Mrs was using the car, came back on the saturday and the wheels were fairly grubby, drove to the lake district on the Sunday and drove through a rain shower on the way up and when we stopped for a coffee and pee break almost all the brake dust that was on the wheels (front and rear) had come off....ok there was some film on them but most of the dirt and dust had come off.
> 
> So in my book its well worth using weekly.


But does it? If it comes off then you replacer the time you'd spend cleaning untreated wheels re-treating with wheel seal.

I wouldnt expect it to last a lifetime, but if I only had to seal then once every 6-8 washes I'd be elated.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Matt_Nic said:


> I wouldnt expect it to last a lifetime, but if I only had to seal then once every 6-8 washes I'd be elated.


If I was you I'd be looking at the Wolf's Rim Shield, Gtechniq C5, Plant Polish Wheel Seal & Shine or Prima Wheel Armour.


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Matt_Nic said:


> I'm not sure npinks, I bought into the Bilberry myth that it's uber fantastic because every one said so and I thought it was pants tbh.


I have done the Billberry route too, good on fresh sealed wheels, bad on a months worth of brake dust (i know i should do it more often)

Just thought the wolf idea of cleaning and sealing in one go would save time and effort, especially for me when i haven't the time to spend hours doing things to my car, Just can't believe its going to be robust enough to last between my washes.
Going to give some C5 i have a go, but thats not supposed to last ages i read the other day and the fact my wheels will need to be uber clean to use


----------



## Jordan_XSi (Mar 17, 2011)

The AG wheel seal is really not very good at all, i personally used it with the wheels on the car and had no brake problems saying that my wheels are 9 spoke 16". My best advice would be to use AG EGP on the wheels, its far easier and lasts much much longer if you wish to stay with AG products that is.


----------



## Matt_Nic (Apr 15, 2011)

Tbh, I have no loyalty to AG, it was the only sealant they sold in Halfords. 

Wondering what the traditional wax type prodocts are like now from CYC? Think they have Chemical Guys, FK1000P and something else on there?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

Jordan_XSi said:


> The AG wheel seal is really not very good at all, i personally used it with the wheels on the car and had no brake problems saying that my wheels are 9 spoke 16". My best advice would be to use AG EGP on the wheels, its far easier and lasts much much longer if you wish to stay with AG products that is.


THis is what i do when i go to town on my alloys i polish them up good then 2 coats of EGP so simple then if i feel like it at any point give the outside a good spray with seal.

i use the spray only on my misses Puma and they hold up really well imo


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Matt_Nic said:


> Tbh, I have no loyalty to AG, it was the only sealant they sold in Halfords.
> 
> Wondering what the traditional wax type prodocts are like now from CYC? Think they have Chemical Guys, *FK1000P* and something else on there?


Above is a big fave on here and gets a lot of recommendations for durability, is pretty cheap to. I have used CG Jetseal which lasted a couple of months on my 1 series alloys.

Currently using GTechniq C5 which only went on a month ago, beading brilliantly at present but we will see re durability.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

the AG wheel seal is rubbish imo, very expensive when you take into account how much is used and the fact that it lasts all of five minutes.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> the AG wheel seal is rubbish imo, very expensive when you take into account how much is used and the fact that it lasts all of five minutes.


not when you get it at £3 a can its not!


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

nick_mcuk said:


> not when you get it at £3 a can its not!


:thumb:


----------



## dcampbell42 (May 4, 2011)

in my opinion AG wheel seal is useless. although im a big fan of the rest of their products!!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

AG Wheel seal is rubbish, never lasted more than a couple of washes for me. In fact I don't think I noticed any difference. Invest in some G5 wheel armour, get the wheels off and do a proper job like the first time. It'll last a good 12 months and you'll only need to use mild APC to bring them back to new. I did mine when they were replaced under warranty and the backs are still as clean as the fronts.


----------



## AygoGUMMY (Nov 21, 2010)

Superspec said:


> AG Wheel seal is rubbish, never lasted more than a couple of washes for me. In fact I don't think I noticed any difference. Invest in some G5 wheel armour, get the wheels off and do a proper job like the first time. It'll last a good 12 months and you'll only need to use mild APC to bring them back to new. I did mine when they were replaced under warranty and the backs are still as clean as the fronts.


I wouldn't go so far as to say it's rubbish... It's definitely cheaper than G5 armour, and until I can afford to buy some of that, AG Wheel Sealant meets my requirements perfectly. I've noticed it definitely makes the wheels easier to clean, it smells pretty good and definitely adds extra gloss to the alloys. Sure it may not last as long as G5 apparently does, but it'll do for now! Once it runs out, I'll be getting some G5. But I would say the AG product is great if you're on a budget, or you want to spruce your wheels up after washing etc.


----------

